

Starving, Thirsty People With Malaria To Finally Get Internet - masterkrang
https://medium.com/p/df1305f13c15

======
roopeshv
damn, same thing happened when they sent that rocket to moon. why do they do
all these stuff when there are immediate problems people are facing?

/channeling kurtybot

------
benbristow
Sounds like something out of The Onion.

